# Drop Complete. Check it out.



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

Here are some pics after the drop. Sorry they are kinda crappy, but I will get some more prolly tomorrow.
























BTW, the chrome grill is about to say goodbye and a Syndicate Kustomz CF grill is on the way.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

what springs did you use ?
and did you upgrade the suspension parts ? cause if not, and u used cut springs or lowering springs...ull totally screw up ur shock and struts...


and it aint that low...

but it does look ok.....


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

thestunts200sx said:


> what springs did you use ?
> and did you upgrade the suspension parts ? cause if not, and u used cut springs or lowering springs...ull totally screw up ur shock and struts...
> 
> 
> ...


If u paid attention to the first pic u could see the eibach and the AGX sticker.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

meangreen200sx said:


> If u paid attention to the first pic u could see the eibach and the AGX sticker.



yea man- didnt you know? stickers ALWAYS mean thats what the guy has.  

looks good though


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

meangreen200sx said:


> If u paid attention to the first pic u could see the eibach and the AGX sticker.


Well....didnt really. 
And sometimes people drop stickers without having the stuff anywho....so it doesnt always mean anything.

That and i'm not able to see the springs or shocks through the wheel well.


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

thestunts200sx said:


> Well....didnt really.
> And sometimes people drop stickers without having the stuff anywho....so it doesnt always mean anything.
> 
> That and i'm not able to see the springs or shocks through the wheel well.


Its cool man, sorry i wasnt trying to be a dick


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1) Still have ugly fender gap.

2) Why are there imitation Mugen wheels on a Nissan???

3) How would anyone know if you really have AGX's and Eibachs if there are no shots??? 

....Just my ten cents(my two cents was free!)


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> 1) Still have ugly fender gap.
> 
> 2) Why are there imitation Mugen wheels on a Nissan???
> 
> ...


You are an asshole, and what the hell everytime i put pics of my car people have to talk crap


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Sometimes the truth hurts...No need to get upset and start calling names like we're in daycare. Maybe you'll learn from your mistakes. If you can't take the the criticism, then don't post anything and you won't have to worry about what I think. :balls:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

konfuzion3 said:


> Sometimes the truth hurts...No need to get upset and start calling names like we're in daycare. Maybe you'll learn from your mistakes. If you can't take the the criticism, then don't post anything and you won't have to worry about what I think. :balls:


look man read the rules



> For those making comments towards other members' pictures, PLEASE do your best to make them encouraging... not discouraging. If you have a personal distaste in a member's particular choice in performance product, body kit, wing, wheel, console trim, whatever... try and keep it for private messages (PMs) or email.
> 
> THX,


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

I'm not talking crap. I'm pointing out the obvious. If it will make you feel better, talk about my car...


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> 2) Why are there imitation Mugen wheels on a Nissan???


whats it matter? wheels are wheels. your just a silly ricer caught up in the whole 2F2F thing.


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

*Here are more pics*


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Looks decent. Is your left front wheel alignment messed up? Looks like the caster is out of whack.


*maybe it's just the picture


Oh yeah, and don't expect everyone to go "nice ride, sweet ride, I like your ride," you have to expect some form of criticism.


I think you should get a front grille that is either the same color of the rest of your car or is the same color as your hood. Perhaps get a smaller exhaust tip or muffler.. that thing looks like a huge fart can. IMO if you did those things the car would look super good and super clean. I'm loving the color


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

If yall want to see, I can post pics of the setup.


----------



## snipher (May 2, 2005)

meangreen200sx said:


> If yall want to see, I can post pics of the setup.


 Ummmm  what part of tx is that man??


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

wildmane said:


> Looks decent. Is your left front wheel alignment messed up? Looks like the caster is out of whack.
> 
> 
> *maybe it's just the picture
> ...





> BTW, the chrome grill is about to say goodbye and a Syndicate Kustomz CF grill is on the way.


If you read the first post.. The grill is about to go.


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

snipher said:


> Ummmm  what part of tx is that man??


near Amarillo


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

RBI*04 said:


> whats it matter? wheels are wheels. your just a silly ricer caught up in the whole 2F2F thing.


How do you figure that i'm a ricer? What part on my car screams rice; it's pretty much oem. By the way the fast and the furious sucked. If you look at the pic that I posted, it's a current one. Get your facts straight before you even try to talk crap.


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

Boy, these guys are ruthless, the drop looks good. Even better because it's done right... Keep it up!


----------



## snipher (May 2, 2005)

*Think mine looks ricey?*

Can someone please tell me if the decal on my car looks ricey no offense to eny one,good en bad comments welcome.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

drop looks better than stock... perhaps bigger wheels can fill the gap up more.

IMO any sticker on the back window doesn't look good.


----------



## snipher (May 2, 2005)

jlee1469 said:


> drop looks better than stock... perhaps bigger wheels can fill the gap up more.
> 
> IMO any sticker on the back window doesn't look good.


 Well its still stock i guess its cuz of the rims,but i will be dropping it soon i gat some ksport coilovers coming soon.Yes am tearing it down soon thanks enyways.


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

snipher said:


> Can someone please tell me if the decal on my car looks ricey no offense to eny one,good en bad comments welcome.


wtf is this jacking my thread? Make your own thread.


----------



## 3volut!on (Mar 30, 2005)

Dude your car looks good man that guy can 2F2F his own ass!!!


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

3volut!on said:


> Dude your car looks good man that guy can 2F2F his own ass!!!


idt i had a chance to say anything, but i think his car looks good WITH the mugen wheels


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Well, I think the car looks pretty damn good with the Black wheels. Even if some of these morons think they don't. It's YOUR car, which I think is pretty damn cool.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

3volut!on said:


> Dude your car looks good man that guy can 2F2F his own ass!!!


Talking about me??? P.M me if we got problems....


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

*Pics of the Setup*


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

damn those AGXs look good... mine are all worn and the numbers are faded


----------



## Sanjuro (Mar 8, 2005)

I like the matching color of the caliper/drum to the lip of the rim. good attention to detail!


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

Dude, nice monster truck! Nice to see you take it off road too.

Nah, just messin'. I'm not feeling the rims. They look mismatched... I think some nice silver or gunmetal type rims would look better.

Overall, not bad though. :cheers:


----------

